# Hilfe!!  Fisch hing fest und hat nun Wunden



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,  als ich Grade an unserem Teich war habe ich zwieschen den Steinen nur eine hinterflosse eines Fisches gesehen. Nach dem befreien und näheren betrachtens hat er auf beiden Seiten Wunden. Woher kommen diese Wunden? Hat er eine Krankheit oder ist irgendwas mit seinen schuppen das er sich so kratzen wollte? Und was kann ich tun damit dem kleinen geholfen werden kann? Habe ihn schon vorerst jetzt in einen separaten Eimer mit Sauerstoffsprudler gegeben.


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Das hat er aber nicht seit 1 Tag! Das ist ne verpilzung, die muss weg und dann sieht man was darunter ist,  woher kommst du...?


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Sauerland 59969 Hallenberg


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Ich werde morgen mal einen großen wasserwechsel im Teich machen. Grade auch die Wasserqualität gemessen grob mit einem tetra messstreifen.  Der zeigt mir an das der kh Wert zu hoch ist.  Ph wert scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Natürlich ist es nicht wirklich genau aber denke in Ordnung vorerst.  
Den Fisch haben wir jetzt erstmal gesondert in ein halbes weinfass gebracht und ihm Frischwasser gegeben aber nur etwa zur Hälfte sodass das Wasser nicht zu kalt wird. Aber was kann ich jetzt tun? 
Letztes Jahr hatten wir das gleiche Problem. Ein Fisch hing zwieschen den Steinen fest und hatte auch so aufschürfungen. Wir haben ihn im Teich gelassen und nichts weiter behandelt. Haben ihn aber im Auge behalten. Verhielt sich vollkommen normal wie alle anderen. Bitte gebt mir einen Rat damit es dem.fischi wieder besser geht. 
(tut mir leid wegen den Rechtschreibfehlern falls welche Vorhanden,  schreibe mit dem Handy) 

Gruß Jannik


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Hi jannik,

Naja, zurück. Den Teich setzen und hoffen ist der günstigste Fall.

Die 2. Möglichkeit:
https://www.sera.de/de/sera-produkt...sch-arzneimittel-80/product/sera-mycopur.html

Und dann das...
https://www.sera.de/de/sera-produkt...h-arzneimittel-80/product/sera-omnipur-s.html

3. Möglichkeit:
Ein fachtierarzt für gischheilkunde


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Also  Eides versuchen oder nur eins? 
Oder erst das eine und dann später das andere?


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Den Fisch in den Teich und bei 2. weitermachen, 3. ist sehr kostspielig, bitte die Hinweise bei den Mitteln beachten, meistens gute Belüftung, da sollte das Wasser brodeln!


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Ja ich meinte ja bei Punkt 2 ob ich beide Mittel für ihn nehmen muss oder ob 1 von denen reicht?


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Erst das eine, dann das 2., aber alles im Teich behandeln!

Es gibt von dem Hersteller noch ein anderes Mittel, finde ich aber gerade nicht mehr, da könntest du mit einer Behandlung beides hinbekommen.


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Und kannst du mir evtl einen luftheber vorschlagen?  Der ausreichend Luft erzeugt? Weiß garnicht genau was der jetzige hat. Der war damals mal in unserem alten Aquarium mit ca 250l


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Ok werde beides bestellen. Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

https://www.sera.de/de/sera-produkt...en-behandeln-5604/product/sera-omnipur-s.html

Das kann beides, wurde nur die Verpackung geändert....

Betr. LH mache ein neues Thema in der richtigen Rubrik auf, da können dir andere besser helfen da ich nur Erfahrung von sehr großen LH habe.


----------



## FischiFisch (27. Juni 2016)

Achso ok trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank. Habe trotzdem jetzt beides bestellt. Morgen kommt der kleine wieder zu den anderen Artgenossen. Und dann hoffe ich das es ihnen bald besser geht.  Den anderen fischen macht das Zeug ja nichts aus oder?


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Nein, hilft ihnen auch, irgendwo ist was nicht richtig am laufen, das musst du halt mal prüfen


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2016)

Haben die Fische in den letzten Tagen abgelaicht? Kommt bei meinen Goldies auch öfters vor, dass ein Fisch in die Ecke gedrängt wird. Da bleiben oft ein paar Schuppen auf der Strecke. Wenn dann etwas im Wasser nicht stimmt, kommt der Infekt, der in deinem Fall Schimmel ist.


----------



## Ansaj (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo erstmal,
also für mich stellt sich das etwas anders dar: Der Fisch hat sich warum auch immer zwischen zwei Steinen eingeklemmt, hat versucht sich zu befreien etc. und dabei Abschürfungen/Verletzungen davon getragen. Darauf hat sich jetzt Pilz gebildet, weil der Fisch eh total gestresst und angeschlagen ist und vielleicht ja schon eine ganze Weile da fest steckte (bitte korrigiere mich, falls ich da was falsch vertsanden habe, FischiFisch). 
Das hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit dem Teich und den anderen Fischen zu tun, also würde ich da auch nicht auf Verdacht alles behandeln. Aber sicherlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn du Bilder von dem Teich und den anderen Fischen hochlädst und uns Auffälligkeiten, Änderung im Verhalten der Fische etc. aufschreibst.
Natürlich können kleine Verletzungen auch von alleine verschwinden und da hätte ich den Fisch auch im Teich gelassen und beobachtet (hatte das mal nach einem Katzenangriff, da hatten zwei Fische üble Verletzungen, aber es hat sich kein Pilz gebildet, es war Somme und die Verletzungen sind schnell wieder verheilt)
Der Fisch auf dem Bild hat da schon großflächigere Verletzungen und leider auch Pilz. Ich würde den Fisch separiert lassen, einen günstigen Aquarienfilter mit reinhängen, aber mindestens für Sauerstoff sorgen, täglich Teilwasserwechsel machen (mit temperiertem Wasser!) und die Temperatur langsam anheben, oder so lassen, wenn sie schon um die 25°C ist. Dann würde ich den Pilz behandeln und wenn der hoffentlich weg ist, gucken ob die Wunden noch versorgt werden müssen.
Ich hatte auch mal so einen Fall, da hat ein recht großer __ Goldfisch es im Futterrausch geschafft sich zwischen den Steinen einzuklemmen, ich habe ihn erst am nächten Tag gefunden, er hatte überall verpilzte Wunden und hat es leider trotz Behandlung nicht geschafft, weil es einfach zu großflächig war. Bei deinem Fisch rechne ich mir da noch etwas mehr Chancen aus, wobei ich auch da schon Bedenken habe, dass er es packt.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## FischiFisch (28. Juni 2016)

Also wie lange er genau fest hing kann ich nicht mehr sagen.  Habe ihn ja gestern Nachmittag befreit. Habe ihn heute morgen wieder in den Teich gegeben und er ist munter mit allen anderen umher geschwommen. Bei den anderen habe ich keine Verletzungen bzw Pilze gesehen. Bilder schicke ich gegen nachmittag wenn ich Zuhause bin. 
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## FischiFisch (28. Juni 2016)

Also hier nochmal ein paar Bilder. Was mir aufgefallen ist es sind wieder erstaunlich viele fadenalgen im Teich. Im letzten Bild ist der kranke Fisch. Wieder munter schwimmt er mit den anderen durch den Teich.


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2016)

FischiFisch schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist es sind


wenig Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich, die würden deinen Fadenalgen die Nährstoffe streitig machen. Auch der Rand könnte noch etwas Grünzeugs vertragen.


----------



## FischiFisch (29. Juni 2016)

Soll ich jetzt nur den einen Fisch separat mit den Mitteln behandeln oder soll ich es in den Teich geben? Hat das Medikament Auswirkungen auf Hunde? Wenn unserer Hund aus dem Teich trinkt?


----------



## FischiFisch (29. Juni 2016)

Also habe ihn jetzt nochmal seperiert. Und da ist mir aufgefallen er ist nichtmehr wo pilzig wie vorgestern. Hier mal sein Zustand. Er schwimmt wie gesagt munter mit den anderen mit. Soll ich ihn jetzt trotzdem noch behandeln oder soll ich es erst lassen.


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich würde den fisch doch noch ein paar Tage in einen extra Kübel geben (Schatten / Luft / Wasserwechsel) wo es sich leichter nachsehen lässt
wenn es besser wird kannst du wohl auf die Behandlung verzichten. 

die Wunde mit Propolis abdecken könnte ned schaden (solltest du in jeder Apotheke bekommen - gibt es auch ohne Alkohol)


----------



## Ansaj (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo FischiFisch,
schön, dass der Pilz jetzt schon von alleine weniger wird. Dann brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt Mittel kaufen (außer es wird wieder schlimmer). Großzüge Teilwasserwechsel und eine höhere Temperatur sind gut und du könntest unterstützend auch Salzbäder machen. 
Du solltest jetzt das ganze Rausfangen und in den Teich Zurücksetzen aber lassen, das ist nur unnötiger Stress. Jetzt ist der Fisch separiert, dann würde ich das auch erstmal so lassen (natürlich unter den richtigen Voraussetzung, die Mitch ja schon aufgezählt hat + Sauerstoff und mit Abdeckung/Netz)
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## FischiFisch (29. Juni 2016)

Alles klar danke euch  
Mittelchenssind zwar schon gekauft aber das ist jetzt auch egal. Habe heute einen großen teichwasserwechsel vollzogen. Der Teich sieht wieder viel besser aus. Alle schwebstoffeddie drin waren sind raus. Morgen werde ich nochmal die Wasserqualitätmmessen und den kleinen im Auge behalten. 

Danke und das Zeug hole ich auch noch eben aus der Apotheke 
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend 

Gruß Jannik


----------

